# Ibanez Apex 1 Modz!!



## Blackheim (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

I know it is a sacrilege to strip down the ol' "Biker Black" finish on these bad boys, but even it is a nice unique finish, it was BLACK. 

I grow kinda bored of it and from the PAFs, so the Ibby is now in refinish process and I just received a pair of BlackHawks courtesy of the Axe Palace (Zimbloth here). 

He's the nicest guy ever and his prices are unbeatable. 

So far, the pics: 







DSC_0064_zpsc617613b.jpg Photo by blackthorne19 | Photobucket


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 6, 2013)

Are you gonna do something about the inlay?


----------



## theo (Feb 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see how this progresses.


----------



## skeels (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice wood there. ....


----------



## Blackheim (Feb 6, 2013)

wannabguitarist said:


> Are you gonna do something about the inlay?



In fact I want something fitter for the inlay than the textured black.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 7, 2013)

:/ could of gotten a replacement body...


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 7, 2013)

I say paint it a deep purple with high sparkled like the jpx and jpxi!!


----------



## Blackheim (Feb 7, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> :/ could of gotten a replacement body...



Nah, I like how this resonates and if I ever want an Apex 1 in the Biker Finish I know I can find a couple (at least). 

I am planning to put a Chameleon or Nebulasish finish (like the RG7680 LTD1), but me and the guy who is doing the paint job haven't find the proper technique or paint to achieve that magnificent finish. 

I know it was sacrilege to tear down that finish, because it was very nice, but it didn't match with the inlay work very well (IMHO) and it was black and it was very delicate.... It could be removed with your fingernails in the edges without any effort.


----------



## Blackheim (Feb 9, 2013)

Bumpy, anyone know how to do this finish or something similar? (The RG7680 LTD1 one)?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 11, 2013)

Of course, it's your guitar.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2013)

You could probably get the same effect with two or three tone "sponged on" finish. The just is make sure all the tones are VERY close to one another. I'd start with a single base color, paint, add a "pinch" of something else to your batch, sponge on, repeat.


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 5, 2013)

A little update with the luthier's crappy iPhone camera: 









Edit: Another pic... We were working with other techniques rather than paint gun:


----------



## theo (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Dooky (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, this is looking cool. Look forward to seeing the final results!


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 6, 2013)

Sweet dude. More pics!


----------



## IndoRGforme (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweet
What kind of paint is that?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 8, 2013)

Looking great man


----------



## pylyo (Mar 8, 2013)

nice! 

I was planing to strip down my K7 and just oil it. But never managed to do that...


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 8, 2013)

I approve.


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 8, 2013)

IndoRGforme said:


> Sweet
> What kind of paint is that?


 
It is automotive paint. I went to the shop and asked for the color engineer (whatever is called) and we make the colors I wanted from scratch. 

Here are some pics under the sun (with I think is his crappy camera). 









The technique is not showing up very well in direct sunlight and I hope it to get darker after the clear coating process.


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 9, 2013)

Update: 
Wetsanding: 










What do you guys think? Dig or no dig??


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 9, 2013)

Dig. Needs some silver sparkles.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2013)

DIG.


----------



## teleofseven (Mar 9, 2013)

i totally


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh yes.


----------



## theo (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes. That looks outstanding.


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys!! Here is a quick update! I just received the guitar... Unfortunately, there are some dents in the finish (I totally hate them) and there are some light swirls caused by polishing (I will need to deal with them more sooner than later) and I am looking for perfecting the Clear Coat, so any recommendation would be really appreciated.

Now on the pics: 





You can appreciate the different pearls used in the paint on this one:


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 23, 2013)

Moar pics: 





Curious Kitty is curious:


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 23, 2013)

i sent a link to this thread to Munky on twitter and he totally digs it! 

https://twitter.com/JC_SHAFFER/status/315628678568624128


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow!! That's unbelievable! Thanks, I.think that this finish does a lot more of justice than the Original Biker Black finish!


----------



## Steve-Om (Mar 24, 2013)

Mae excelente brete el de Cobb !!!

Espero poder llevarle mi RG7620 pronto para devolverla a la vida!!

Sorry guys, we are both from Costa Rica lol


----------



## ACfireandiceDC (Mar 24, 2013)

DIG


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome job man... looks way better then before imo. Nice cat man


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 25, 2013)

That fits a million billion times better with the star inlays on the fretboard.


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 25, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> That fits a million billion times better with the star inlays on the fretboard.



That was our my main goal, the dude that worked it nailed completely. Now I need ot take care of some polishing (because I am a perfectionist bastard) and put her together. I wanted to take part of the whole process and I want to set her up as I like and work on the electronics. 

She always played wonderfully and sounded huge, but the finish was not up to its sound (IMHO). 

Glad you dig it. Munky himself baptized her "The Apex Nebula". Hopefully he will ask Ibanez to create a replica and give me some royalties (haha jk ). 

Here is a link to the Tech FB Page: 

Edit: @arkansasmatt She is lovely! She always is posing with my guitars haha
https://www.facebook.com/COBBCUSTOMSCR?ref=ts&fref=ts

His name is Cobb and he is a nice guy to deal with. He now his business and is a professional.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks great man


----------



## theo (Apr 10, 2013)

Only just saw the updates on this thread. Spectacular. Looks fantastic.


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 11, 2013)

wow that's some legitimately inspirational work @[email protected]


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 11, 2013)

That cat looks like a purrfect polishing tool to buff out those swirls...


----------



## Blackheim (Apr 11, 2013)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> That cat looks like a purrfect polishing tool to buff out those swirls...



I laughed so hard at this 'cause I buffed the sides with her tail


----------



## Blackheim (Apr 28, 2013)

Last update: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/236085-nfpd-apex-nebula.html


----------

